# investors



## kpmsnow (Sep 18, 2009)

In broad strokes, we are looking for one or possibly a couple investors to help us expand our snow and ice management company. We have found a gap in the industry that is as unique as it is exciting. You will need to sign a non-nondisclosure/non-compete contract before we will be able to go into detail with our plans. Not to worry though, the non-compete has nothing to do with snow plowing or de-icing services and will not cause a rub with your existing business. If you are interested please feel free to pm me. This is a unique opportunity to make a splash in our industry. I will look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

lol.............


----------



## kpmsnow (Sep 18, 2009)

Why the laugh Goldpro?


----------



## kpmsnow (Sep 18, 2009)

To answer some questions, this opportunity is not just for people with particularly deep pockets. Nor are we looking for a huge total investment. We are interested in talking with anyone who has interest in getting involved and helping us to expand the industry and our company. I chose to post this on here also in hopes of connecting with some creative, ambitious, and like minded people within our industry. If you would like to find out more about what we are doing and how you could potentially be involved, please feel free to P.M. me. Thanks


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Why don't you tell us about "The gap in the industry that is as unique as it is exciting" So we have some clue as to what you are referring to. It sounds as if your just hunting for suckers with money without some sort of explanation.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

THEGOLDPRO;1417090 said:


> lol.............


You need to go get that signature picture you have on that other site....Because, thats whats gonna happen to the "Investor"......:laughing:


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Matson Snow;1425096 said:


> You need to go get that signature picture you have on that other site....Because, thats whats gonna happen to the "Investor"......:laughing:


And he'll be wearing Carharts. LOL


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

JD Dave;1425100 said:


> And he'll be wearing Carharts. LOL


:laughing::laughing:..Carhart Chaps, No Doubt....


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Matson Snow;1425096 said:


> You need to go get that signature picture you have on that other site....Because, thats whats gonna happen to the "Investor"......:laughing:


lol


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:........Ya,,This thread won't Last Long


----------

